# Rabbitats Campaign Update



## Pipp

Also see this thread: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60073&forum_id=7


----------



## MILU

Am I too late to send an image of a rabbitat? I can make more, I got some other ideas, but next week will be very busy for me... what's the deadline? If you have specific requests on how you want them, let me know!


----------



## ginnyspetrescue

Very nice


----------



## Jess_8

I like the underground Idea.


----------



## Pipp

Vivan, I had no idea you posted that drawing! It wasn't showing up on my computer. It's perfect!! We need to chat! (Well, more than we do, LOL!) 


sas :big kiss:


----------



## Pipp

Here's a video from Quan Myers who runs Rabbitats for Humanity in Maine.  


Video: RabbitatsForHumanity.org


or... 

[ame=http://youtu.be/vecI4NgsAik]Rabbitats For Humanity video, Part One[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/vecI4NgsAik]Rabbitats For Humanity video, Part Two[/ame]


----------



## Shelbers91

Wow sone of those are great! I like the drawing however if the underground part is not acessable idk how it would be cleaned. Though I'd definitely love To have some of those! Especially if when I started my project if people started asking me to take theirs that they couldn't care for.

Also the rabbitry for humanity is great!


----------

